# I bought some screws yesterday 4/27



## Aukai (Apr 28, 2022)

I'll be out of the garage for a little while though. My foot


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 28, 2022)

those are mighty expensive screws you bought... No discount I see.

WTH did you do?
Feel better. I'm wearing an air boot myself... VB is beating my feet to death...  I gave up after a few hours and am on the couch right now... So I'll lift a beer to your recovery.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 28, 2022)

Good grief man! What on earth did you do?
Heal fast!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 28, 2022)

VB? I got flat feet from my dad, the bones were too far out of place, and had to be reconstructed. The nerve block is still doing it's job, we'll see how it goes when reality sets in.


----------



## Allan (Apr 28, 2022)

Looks....nasty. 

I had a stainless steel frog installed on my spine last July. That was a pricey little beggar as well. And to add to the fun I majorly sprained my ankle a week before the surgery date. Both of them still give me some grief. Kept me out of the shop and off the shooting range for a while. I still find myself unmotivated to get back to it. 

I hope you recover quickly and painlessly.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 28, 2022)

Aukai said:


> VB? I got flat feet from my dad, the bones were too far out of place, and had to be reconstructed. The nerve block is still doing it's job, we'll see how it goes when reality sets in.


that's my problem too.. flat feet. I am considering going for surgery.. I've got too many years ahead of me to deal with this pain... if your feet hurt you hurt.  Your feet control your body.
Oh.. vb is volleyball.


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 28, 2022)

Flat feet?  I was thinking it would be something like your cat knocking over your granite surface and dropping it on your foot, or maybe you knocked your trans into gear while adjusting your idle and ran it over that way.  I don't really know what the deal is with flat feet.  Sounds about like saying you have round balls or hanging earlobes; aren't feet supposed to be kinda flat?


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 28, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Flat feet?  I was thinking it would be something like your cat knocking over your granite surface and dropping it on your foot, or maybe you knocked your trans into gear while adjusting your idle and ran it over that way.  I don't really know what the deal is with flat feet.  Sounds about like saying you have round balls or hanging earlobes; aren't feet supposed to be kinda flat?


no, you're supposed to have an arch. My ankles feel like a mortar and pestel churning away... my arch is getting beat up by my orthotics (trying to help the ankle)... it's why you were 4F during the draft into the army.  You can't walk as long... It's now at a point where I may have to stop playing volleyball.. I haven't slept in 2 nights, the pain is so unbearable. I've been icing, soaking, ... nothing... my calf muscles are throbbing from the pain.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 28, 2022)

I hope that you didn't let Don Ho operate on your foot, ha ha.
You are definitely going to feel that tonight.
I've had surgery for double plantar faciitis. I did them both at the same time. The doctor thought that I was nuts. If I had known how painful it would be and how long the recovery was, I would have done them one at a time, like normal people do.
Heal well.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 28, 2022)

I've got some shoulder bolts if you guys need them.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 28, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I've got some shoulder bolts if you guys need them.


got them too. both shoulders rebuilt. Man, I wonder how the 6 million dollar man felt


----------



## Aukai (Apr 28, 2022)

I plan on having the other side done as soon as I can, if I like the results, sometimes it feels like 2 power wires touching, and it's not happy.


----------



## Just for fun (Apr 28, 2022)

Oh Man Aukai,  I hope that takes care of your foot problem.  Heal Fast Man!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 28, 2022)

Dang Mike , sorry to hear you have to go thru this . Wishing you a quick and successful outcome . If you do find out that the screws are Titanium , we'll scrap those SOBs out and recoup some costs .   Just kidding buddy , I hope you heal fast and get back on your feet fast .


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 28, 2022)

Speedy healing to you.

My feet have been flat my whole life (56 yrs) and they've never caused any trouble. I walked ~4 miles last night, hope I don't start having problems now. Shoulders, don't want to even think about it....

hang in there

John


----------



## Aukai (Apr 28, 2022)

My feet lost arch at about 40-50 yo, I'm almost 69 now. I could only do 3 hrs on my feet comfortably ~3-4 miles if walking.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm 64, been flat footed all my life. About 15 years ago I couldn't walk... that mortar and pestle feeling. Got the orthotics and things improved for a time. But I am struggling these days. I'm going to be watching Aukai's progress.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 28, 2022)

I got 2 toes pinned on my right foot 10 or so years back . Worst mistake I ever did . My foot hurts more now from the day of the operation to this day . Stay away from the knife if at all possible .


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 28, 2022)

18 months ago I got to play a pretty similar game. The surgery did work as far as creating an arch, But mine did nothing to relieve the constant pain. The pain is why I had it done in the first place. I decided to not have the other foot done since it did nothing for the pain. Last October I had one of the plates and screws removed, the screw heads were trying to chew their way through the skin on the top of my foot. I was able to keep the hardware that was pulled out. Yes it is all Titanium. very interesting design, From the razor sharp edges on the screw heads I can see why the screws were causing problems after all of the other healing was done.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Apr 28, 2022)

Good Lord people! Can't you just get orthotics for this??


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 28, 2022)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Good Lord people! Can't you just get orthotics for this??


Orthotics were tried and did nothing for the pain , similar to surgery .


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 28, 2022)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Good Lord people! Can't you just get orthotics for this??


They are not working for me anymore. My arches are getting so beat up .. Volleyball is mostly why, but even my daily walks a couple of miles I am hurting. Playing volleyball I am up blocking or hitting.. The foot takes a toll, and the orthotics are only so good...


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 28, 2022)

My work boots are my most comfortable shoes these days . I have extra wide steel toes packed with every kind of padding I can find . Anything else , my foot wants to roll .


----------



## Aukai (Apr 28, 2022)

I've had orthotic for years, they do start digging into the arch, and become very uncomfortable, I have been using orthotics with air casts for the last year. I'll be watching my progress too


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 28, 2022)

Tried 4 different custom orthotics, PT, drugs, all first, The knifing, sawing and screwing was the last hope.


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 28, 2022)

Get feeling well Mike! I expect to see more projects from you soon!


----------



## Eyerelief (Apr 28, 2022)

Oh man!  Hope this clears for you quickly.  My old man used to tell me “getting old ain’t for sissy’s”. I’m starting to understand.


----------



## Eyerelief (Apr 28, 2022)

I hope this doesn’t mean the fish around the island are gonna get all cocky and bold and everything…….


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (May 3, 2022)

I have flat feet and a lot of this sounds very familiar to me. I hope I'm not on the same path. I put my work boots on at 4:15 am and don't take them off until bedtime as my feet feel much better in them. Good luck with the healing, hopefully it's not getting in the way of your shop time too much!


----------



## Aukai (May 3, 2022)

Haha, very little shop time, 1 "emergency" job opening,up 6 aluminum roll cage brackets from 1 5/8 to 1 3/4. I sat on my Snap On roller stool and directed my friend on where everything was, and knocked it out. Pain has been minimal after the nerve block wore off. It has been tolerating the constant nagging ache, burn, discomfort and occasional "wires touching type of jerk" that has been going on, all of which I'm very tired of. It could have been much worse, so I'll just be quiet, and keep on going. Thanks for checking in, I hope you can avoid this too.☺


----------



## Aukai (Jul 22, 2022)

Well ~3 months have gone by, and have been going to physical therapy. After sitting, or in the morning getting out of bed, the joint says it's not happy with the sudden call to duty, but after a few cautious steps the ankle will respond, and be okay. I am just now cleared to full weight bearing to tolerance, if it's sore don't push it, and I have a cane if I need the extra support. I have cautiously been out in the shop a little at a time, and what usually takes 3hrs, I got a bat out in 3 days, the Vyper chair is great, but I still have to stand up when turning to a shoulder, so I stop when I can feel the irritation starting, and ice it.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jul 22, 2022)

Oh man! Here's your chance (and reason) to make one bad @ss cane!


----------



## darkzero (Jul 22, 2022)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Mike!


----------



## Aukai (Jul 22, 2022)

Thank you Will.


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 23, 2022)

I’m thinking that an X-ray of the first shelf I ever made would look pretty much like Aukai’s foot X-ray.


----------

